# Dynaudio in Volvo



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Been wondering about this for a while and never thought to ask on here. Has anyone heard stock Dyn setups in Volvos? I was looking at the C30 largely due to their stock Dynaudio setup... never got the chance to audition it myself, but I'm just wondering if they actually lived up to their namesake?


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

The sound is pretty decent but the power is definitely lacking. Im sure the stock speakers with a lot more power could sound really great.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it sounds pretty good too, but yeah it needs more power. I read somewhere that the amp in the Dyn system is a digital Alpine 5-channel, 130W OEM version of the PDX.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

I would never buy a car based on the factory system. Ive heard quite a few and yes they may be impressive like the high end B&W and mark levension etc, however for you money you spend on them you could blown them out of the water if you cared to.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

True. But OEM integration can be such a pain these days. Was curious if the raw drivers were anything close to their actual component sets.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

douggiestyle said:


> True. But OEM integration can be such a pain these days. Was curious if the raw drivers were anything close to their actual component sets.


I don't think so, I posted about this once when the C30s came out.
As far as I can tell, they're molded plastic housings like most import car speakers, with no real basket to speak of.
And they are NOT cheap if buying them from the dealer parts department.

As far as beating it on price with DIY, probably, but good luck integrating a deck into this center stack nicely:


----------



## kellysarah (Nov 1, 2008)

I mean, it is one of the best built in sound systems, but if you are a music and sound fan, you should build your own sound system. Volvo C30 can come with or without such a system.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

douggiestyle said:


> True. But OEM integration can be such a pain these days. Was curious if the raw drivers were anything close to their actual component sets.


The drivers are the same.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

I would change the amp and leave everything the same. Maybe add another sub.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> The drivers are the same.


That's awesome. Any clue what line they would fall into? Seems like a beefier amp could provide quite a bit of upgrade..


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Personally, I hate the EQ in the C30, but the speakers are fine. If it were mine, I'd add a great EQ, some additonal signal processing, an amp and a better sub.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

They are Esotec line. I would certainly agree with an amp upgrade.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

My friend has an S60R that I've heard quite a few times from both seats. A little shy on dynamics and power, decent tonally. 

Andy is spot on in that it can use more power, processing, and definitely a better sub setup. Then again, that could be said for just about any of the "better" OEM cars I've heard I suppose.


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

cAsE sEnSiTiVe said:


> My friend has an S60R that I've heard quite a few times from both seats. A little shy on dynamics and power, decent tonally.
> 
> Andy is spot on in that it can use more power, processing, and definitely a better sub setup. Then again, that could be said for just about any of the "better" OEM cars I've heard I suppose.


Any mods to his S60r?

I've got one too.....

I've heard a similar S60r with a nice 5ch and a better sub amp. Its sounds pretty nice.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> The drivers are the same.


Are you sure? When I was considering purchase of the C30 I had a good chance to poke around the interior of one in the dealership shop and they told me it had the "top of the line, dynaudio stereo." The speakers that I saw were the plastic style similar to this:









Unless they were mistaken and they weren't the dyns, they were pretty disappointing looking. Sounded good, but looked like the typical "Hecho En Mexico" stuff that you find in a ford.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Here ya go ..

Dynaudio Premium Sound System


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I've seen the speakers of a Dynaudio equipped C30. 

I only got a quick glimpse but its not the paper crap that you would imagine from cough*bose*cough that was in my nissan maxima.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Stalker !


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Stalker !




What are you talking about?!?!!??


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

chinaonnitrous1 said:


> Any mods to his S60r?
> 
> I've got one too.....
> 
> I've heard a similar S60r with a nice 5ch and a better sub amp. Its sounds pretty nice.



No mods.....unfortunately he's not the modding type. Still a pretty fun car. He and I went to Sac Raceway awhile back and lined up against each other a few times on Test n Tune night. On a cool night, he ran around 14.0-14.2 to my 12.9x-13.2 ('06 GTO M6)

It's his only car, and he's unwilling to do anything to it.


----------



## invicta61 (Nov 10, 2008)

When will an automaker go all the way? At least make a great system available to audiophile standards?


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I just saw some parts on Ebay from a convertible C70 I think it was that was beign parted out and the amp was most definitely an older Alpine, from the 35xx series of 4-channels that they made around the mid-90's before the V12 stuff came out. Had an almost identical heatsink and screw terminals for the speaker connections. The head unit too was unmistakingly an Alpine-built 3-disc in-dash changer as the cartridge was identical to when they had their 3-disc changers on the market again in the 90's.


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

SUX 2BU said:


> I just saw some parts on Ebay from a convertible C70 I think it was that was beign parted out and the amp was most definitely an older Alpine, from the 35xx series of 4-channels that they made around the mid-90's before the V12 stuff came out. Had an almost identical heatsink and screw terminals for the speaker connections. The head unit too was unmistakingly an Alpine-built 3-disc in-dash changer as the cartridge was identical to when they had their 3-disc changers on the market again in the 90's.


Back in the 90's, even Toyota used the alpine 3 disc.

The newer volvos C30's should be quite a bit better.


----------



## Erotomania (Feb 2, 2009)

I've always been curious about the factory dynaudio stuff. Volvo does seem to use alpine components as far as changers and etc.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Don't know how relevent this is, but I just heard the stock Dyn setup in the new Volkswagan CC at the Philly Auto Show - Playing STP - Plush - fairly strong base sound for stock stereo / FM. I was surprised to see the Dyn badging in a VW


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

invicta61 said:


> When will an automaker go all the way? At least make a great system available to audiophile standards?


Amps probably cost too much or take too much space. 

Also, most aren't willing to compromise trunk space for subs.

The one good thing OEMs do on average if a flat EQ that stays consistent as the volume rises.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Personally, I hate the EQ in the C30, but the speakers are fine. If it were mine, I'd add a great EQ, some additonal signal processing, an amp and a better sub.


What did you dislike about the EQ?


----------



## VF84 (Feb 6, 2009)

SUX 2BU said:


> convertible C70 I think it was that was beign parted out and the amp was most definitely an older Alpine, from the 35xx series of 4-channels that they made around the mid-90's before the V12 stuff came out....hu too was unmistakingly an Alpine-built 3-disc in-dash changer as the cartridge was identical to when they had their 3-disc changers on the market again in the 90's.


yeah, volvo usually uses hu and related stuff from alpine. 6-disc changers too..

volvo's been offering dynaudio for a while, dating back to the late 90's s70.. but for whatever reason, wasn't fully advertised (if at all) until the first gen c70.

Volvo / Dynaudio Audio System Upgrade


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

Dynaudio's are an option on some C70's, are included in the upgraded system in the S40/V50 (which is most easily spotted by the presence of the center grille in the dash if the car has this option) and probably the C30 as well. Some XC90's also have Dynaudio speakers with the upgraded stereo option.


----------

